# Fluval FX5 question



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

I was curious about the fluval fx5 cannister filter. I am thinking about getting one for my 120gallon tank. This tank will have about 100 gallons filled with water for two turtles plus community fish. I figure that since cichlids are messy also this would be a good place to ask. I had been told that all I would need is two fluval 305's but for the price the fx5 just seems like a smarter deal. The question would be can there be too much filtration and besides it being overkill could this have a negative effect on my tank buddies?

Jon


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

I think that I'm going to go with the fx5. I have another question on how they perform with sand. I've heard that sand can really damage filters? How do I set up my fx5 (as far as hose placement) to be the most effective and still not disturb the sand?

Jon


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

As far as the sand issue, just make sure the intake is a few inches above the sand surface. Or you can add a sponge around the intake screen as a prefilter.

What kind of turtles are you adding to a cichlid tank?


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I have always heard to keep it at least 4 inches above the sand and you should be safe. If you are really stirring up sand thought it would be best to turn the filter of for a little bit so it doesnt damage the impeller.


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry about that, I didn't mean to confuse anyone. I am not and will not be housing cichlids with turtles. What I meant is that I have a turtle tank right now with one red eared slider and a river cooter with some community fish. The tank that they are currently in is my 65 gallon and once I move my turtles into their new 120g I'll be making a malawi tank out of their old home. My question on the fx5 was for the new 120g for my new turtle home. I figured that since both are messy the questions about the two different tanks would coincide.

Jon


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you thought about an Eheim Pro 2 (2028) or 3(2076/2078) instead of an FX5?

I looked at the FX5, but read so many reports that said they clogged easily, had trouble maintaining flow and were unreliable. Have a look at http://www.discusforums.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7080 which has a good review. If you are going to use sand as a substrate you want to make sure that the filter media protects the impeller/motor and that it doesnâ€™t easily or quickly clog.

Iâ€™ve just ordered an Eheim Pro 3 Thermal (2180) for my 600Litre Mbuna tank.

Nick


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

The link to that Discus Forum review has basically any level of detail you need to make a choice between both filters. But, reading that review, the Eheim is not "the clear winner."

The FX5 gets better marks for: less initial cost, better flow rate and mechanical filtration, ease of attaching hoses to canister, etc.
It gets "dinged" for less biomedia capacity, higher power consumption, less bio filtration.

Both are generally considered capable filters, so I wouldn't shy away from getting the FX5 if that's you instinct. As far as clogging, as long as you avoid the polishing pads and "fine filter" pads, you should be just fine.

Just my two cents.


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you very much for the info. There are so many considerations to this, especially since this is my first major tank upgrade with a cannister filter. Info is the key to success though, thanks for giving me a weapon.

Jon


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

i use it myself on 150g just put your intake 3-4" above the substrate and you are fine. :thumb:


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

> and were unreliable.


You are the first one to say they were unreliable. Where did you find this?

I love the Fx5. With some little work and modifying the Fx5 can out perform the Ehiem 2080. With up to 14L of bio media instead of the 5.9L originally or the 12L with Ehiem.

Here is a sneak peak if you had not seen it before.









Flow path...









All I can say is the filter runs fantastic. I have fine filtration pads and they are not clogging up at all. Flow has increased by modifying the ouput nozzel.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

what is bio bale :-?


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.cprusa.com/products/biobale.html


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

. repost


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Britnick said:


> at the FX5, but read so many reports that said they clogged easily, had trouble maintaining flow and were unreliable.


I have had my FX5 for a year and a half now and this simply is not an issue when ran without polishing pads or micro filteration. I think many people have some sort of problem when adding this type of media, caused by the high flow rate and a high intake of waste material "including planted tanks". I can and have ran this filter for 6 months with no clogging, and no visable flow reduction. I do consider my set - up very cleanly ran so to speak " usually vac at most all water changes, never overfeed, and have no plants or drift wood in my tanks. 
In an application like mine I don't think I will have an issue with clogging even if I use the pads, in fact I intend to try one just for the heck of it. But I honestly don't get the hype about all of the fine filter media, my tank stays very clean with only this filter and no micro media. In fact I'v had the guy at my local store comment on how crystal clear my water was when I took some fish in to sell a few weeks ago For reference mine is on a 90 gal. I think you made a very wise choice in getting a single FX5 rather than 2 smaller units. I'm a huge fan of the FX5 but not a Huge Fluval fan. All the priming you have to do with their other models to me is a bunch of non-sense and very frustrating. I would not buy any of their other units, thiugh many are happy with them. I personally would love for them to make smaller versions of the FX5 though. That I would buy :thumb:


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Aquatester, I find your mod very interesting, though I can't imagine that I need this filter to perform any better than it already does :wink: It's definately something to keep in mind though. Kudos for trying something totaly new with this filter.

I think your design would be an excellent design for a DIY canister made out of a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## pancake1 (Oct 4, 2006)

gherlevi said:


> The link to that Discus Forum review has basically any level of detail you need to make a choice between both filters. But, reading that review, the Eheim is not "the clear winner."
> 
> The FX5 gets better marks for: less initial cost, better flow rate and mechanical filtration, ease of attaching hoses to canister, etc.
> It gets "dinged" for less biomedia capacity, higher power consumption, less bio filtration.
> ...


 Well said! :thumb:


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

> have had my FX5 for a year and a half now and this simply is not an issue when ran without polishing pads or micro filteration.


I havn't had a problem with mine either before I modded it. The only time I did was when I put polishing pads in. Within a week I had to take them out. Its more of a PITA that its really worth.

I did use some fine filtration foam cut to fit in the center baskets along with filter fiber and it worked great for fine filtration. I think every couple months I had to clean out the filter fiber.

Im still waiting for my filter to clog now though.. haha.



> Aquatester, I find your mod very interesting, though I can't imagine that I need this filter to perform any better than it already does It's definately something to keep in mind though. Kudos for trying something totaly new with this filter.
> 
> I think your design would be an excellent design for a DIY canister made out of a 5 gallon bucket.


Thanks for the words 

I have looked into 5 gallon buckets. I have also looked into Clear Harvel PVC 12" diameter. I have many different designs but its the budget that stops me. I may work on the Fx5 some more and hook up an external Quiet One pump to it that should put out about 800 GPH with the head pressure... we'll see though.

I wonder if what I did has voided the warrenty . I suppose as long as they don't know....


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

Adding to my last post...

It was tricky getting to to purge all the air out of the canister when modified. When you remove the trays, the purging goes out the window. Not all of the air will be purged. So I also had to modify the top cover as well to help with purging.


----------

